
John Maeda's Flying Letters - thebigship
http://fletters1.sfmoma.org:8080/guacamole/#/client/ZmxldHRlcnMAYwBub2F1dGg
======
thebigship
More info on the project can be found here:
[https://www.sfmoma.org/read/flying-
letters/](https://www.sfmoma.org/read/flying-letters/)

and

[https://www.sfmoma.org/read/theres-no-app-adventures-
conserv...](https://www.sfmoma.org/read/theres-no-app-adventures-conserving-
old-tech/)

